# Ocean Catfish



## Paymaster (Jun 20, 2008)

Are catfish caught in saltwater OK or good to eat? We caught a bunch of them last trip and we tossed them all back. But I have never known whether they were good for eat'n.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have always been told that they are not good to eat. I always throw them back


----------



## fatback (Jun 20, 2008)

The sailcats are pretty good, just make sure to get the bloodlines out of the fillets. Be careful they are the slimiest fish I have ever caught. I think they are very much like a channel cat from freshwater. The hardhead cats are no good at all. Just through them back.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 20, 2008)

Like fatback said I have heard sail cats are fairly good but I haven't eaten any personally. Hardheads are just a pain all around.


----------



## flintlock58 (Jun 20, 2008)

sails like in the pics are great hardheads no good


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 20, 2008)

fatback said:


> The sailcats are pretty good, just make sure to get the bloodlines out of the fillets. Be careful they are the slimiest fish I have ever caught. I think they are very much like a channel cat from freshwater. The hardhead cats are no good at all. Just through them back.



Yep, listen to this guy he knows what he is talking about; Gaff Tail Sail Cat = good eating, hard head cat = no good eating.


----------



## Redbow (Jun 21, 2008)

The wife and I caught some nice ones around Georgetown SC a few years ago. They were very hard to clean and not worth the effort when we cooked them! 

Up Winyah bay a few miles the river used to be full of Blue Catfish and they were excellent table fare!! Haven't fished there in years now, but I do miss it!!


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 21, 2008)

I agree with the others - sailcats are OK,but why bother when there's so many other fish in the sea?


----------



## deerbuster (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't if they are good to eat...but they sure do put up a fight!


----------



## hunting clouds (Jun 22, 2008)

never ate one but don't mess with there stigers swung one into my foot one time


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2008)

When I was a kid,my uncle and I were fishing on the Jacksonville Beach pier.He hooked a catfish,and on the way up,it got snagged on the piling and he gave it a hard jerk.It came loose,and there was just enough line out to let the catfish impale itself between his [my uncle's] shoulder blades.
I learned some new cusswords,and what NOT to do when you hang up on the pilings!


----------



## WarrenCo (Jun 23, 2008)

no, I wont eat them.


----------



## kudzoo (Jul 2, 2008)

I asked a local bout this last year, He told me not to waste my time.


----------



## diamondback (Jul 2, 2008)

Sailcats like pic are ok to eat ,but when you clean em they are all head and not much meat.You might could try to lick the slime off,supposed to be the equivalent of shrooms.I think I would have to be high to even try that snot.Hard head cats are not any good,but I guess it all according how hungry you are.


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

i hate catchin sail cats. you think you have somethin good on your pole but when you reel it in you wished it was somethin else


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 3, 2008)

don't throw em back ...

use em as cut bait ...

I hate them rascals ..... once you catch 1 it's best to move a little ways off and start fishin' again...

seems like once ya catch 1 they call the whole family ....


----------



## daisyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Nugefan said:


> don't throw em back ...
> 
> use em as cut bait ...
> 
> ...



exactly you catch one then it seems thats all thats out there after that


----------



## pigzsnout (Jul 14, 2008)

If your in a boat and in open water with a chum bag and you catch a cat cut the fins off and hook it in the back and tight line it.  Cobia love small catfish but they won't touch them if the fins are there.  Sharks will eat them too.


----------



## kevozz (Jul 14, 2008)

We caught about 30 before giving up and moving to another spot.  Locals said sails were ok to eat, but nothing special.  They seem to take over an area though.

Careful with the fins.  The locals said that they were even worse that regular catfish about getting an infection from the fins.  One barely poked my hand, and it looked like a wasp sting.


----------



## bany (Jul 14, 2008)

i thought the sail cat was the one with the big ole head and fin straight out it's back?regardless; the type in the pic is as good eating as any catfish.use the tip above when you fillet,still not bad with the blood line in. i fried up a load for a buddy that loves catfish and he thought they where about the best he ever ate! AND,if you load up a bucket of em you'll usually start catching something else!!


----------

